# IHC Titan 10-20



## Homegrown (Jan 24, 2016)

Dear Gentlemen,
long time ago a casting set was available for the really advanced engine builder to make a perfect model of that nice tractor in a large scale.
I am sure that casting kits for that one are already long gone. But I am wondering if the drawings are somewhere still available, so that someone could be able to make a new set of castings with this help. 
I have seen a perfect model of this Titan tractor years ago and always think about it from time to time. Any help or advise from your side is helpful in this search.
Best Regards

Derek


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 24, 2016)

Like all Tony Webster's drawings I would treat them as a guide rather than full working drawings.

Up until recently Reeves listed the the main castings but I can't see them on their website at the moment, may be worth contacting them though.

http://www.ajreeves.com/

it was in Model Engineer vol 174, 175 and 176 totalling 12 issues


----------

